# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Michell & Jean-Pierre Hartmann

## Airicist

Website - jp-hartmann.com

youtube.com/@michelljean-pierrehartmann9423

vimeo.com/user24220670

----------


## Airicist

mondoclone

 Published on Sep 5, 2013




> Installation de Michell & Jean-Pierre Hartmann : Sculptures mobiles: 7 clones, hauteur 170 cm. Plus un engin : le "LEM". Hauteur 350 cm. Longueur/largeur 300 x 300 cm.

----------


## Airicist

Awakening The 3rd Man

Published on September 6, 2013




> Theme: A column-container came from the depths of the stars. She traveled from port to port ... It can only be opened when approaching a real Terran.
> She reveals a roboide be asleep: he wakes up, breathing, yawning and stretching, he tries to leave, his eyes are human. After a few attempts, he shows his true nature of "light machine".
> Some gestures of language semaphore to deliver us his message and he decided to plunge into a sleep of eternity ... And the container is closed for a fresh start.
> Sculpture to 18 movements, sounds and lights, programmed and random!
> Material: Steel, brass and bronze. Height: 240 cm.

----------


## Airicist

Ordodinateur.

Published on October 27, 2013




> Robotic sculpture,
> Sitting height : 130 cm . Standing height : 230 cm . Base : 100 x 130 cm.
> Pneumatic mechanism . Powered by silent compressor 220 v .
> Infrared detection. Mixed material and electronic circuits.
> 
> Some sacrificial African statues are covered , multiple layers of mud, blood , bone , hair and hair , shells , colors , weaves and nails ... Of everything that makes "life" !
> The "Grand Ordodinateur " has accumulated in his shroud the essence of his memoirs:
> Old radio tubes , transistors and other electronic components ...
> His body was covered all eras of integrated circuits, since one of the first which existed in 1959, overlaid with pure gold ...
> But the Grand Ordodinateur is a guru, a shaman , using his power to deceive the world ... The force behind it is pneumatic , its electronic memory is only a few hundred bytes ! Its powerful breath is only air ... wind !

----------

